# P3078 - 002 - Airflow at Idle too Low & P0101 - 004 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

2008 Jetta 2.5s
Neuspeed P-Flo intake
Votex Sport Exhaust
ECS Dog Bone Mount
Fog lights (relay & euro switch)
Aftermarket stereo system - nav head unit, 2k watt amp, sound processor, 12" sub, upgraded front door speakers, no speakers in the rear

I'm more concerned with the engine codes. My car idles roughly. At startup it jumps to 15k or so, then idles between 5-8k.

Air bag fault - where is this sensor?
Lamp for break light - I believe the bulb is bad, but as I type this, I replaced the rear bulbs about 6 months ago. Seems a little too soon.

:beer: TIA :beer:

Thursday,06,March,2014,08:15:37:04344
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: 3VWJM71K58M176341 License Plate: JSL614
Mileage: 175410km-108994mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72

VIN: 3VWJM71K58M176341 Mileage: 175410km/108994miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 2438 
Revision: 1NH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H42440SQ
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 73CB12E612A5D086965-8026

2 Faults Found:
012408 - Throttle Control 
P3078 - 002 - Airflow at Idle too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 173660 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:13:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1640 /min
Load: 15.3 %
Speed: 63.0 km/h
Temperature: 77.0°C
Temperature: 11.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0101 - 004 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174445 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:21:11

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1936 /min
Load: 25.1 %
Speed: 60.0 km/h
Temperature: 80.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA38ED66E6D44E6A2D-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HH HW: 1K0 820 047 HH
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 71C718EE68B9E296649-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000000945981
Coding: 04050E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC31E967E8DF46672D-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 060508 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 17
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 172715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M053C2L 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CF9099A4F9B0F7E57F-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME337264534

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME2E462D01E

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME145B2011Z

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME145B6E14E

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0F5F6A5EU

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME124E5310Y

1 Fault Found:
01638 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Drivers Side (G256) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77D326F606DDBCA6AAD-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H42440SQ
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 25019 444 67490
VCID: 3A55FFC2754F61CE953-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 250308F1016272
Coding: E9807F070002021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3041DDEAA333AB9E2B7-8065

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 87011 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:02


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H42440SQ
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A55FFC2754F61CE953-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000572488422
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B5BFAC67A7558C68E5-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 354FECFE5C518EB6781-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1B900F880186003F2D04058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8429C13AC70B673E3FF-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000051588411
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C59F9DA7F7B5FFE87F-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003001102
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3E5DF3D269674DEEA9B-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 8429C13AC70B673E3FF-80D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003009460
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA38ED66E6D44E6A2D-806A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Realise it's galling not to have had any replies. 

Can you say what the current situation is? Post an up-to-date Autoscan so we can see.
What have you done since March to try and clear the faults shown?

Or try Ross-Tech's own private forum (validation required) at:
http://forums.ross-tech.com/forum.php


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

CEL still comes and goes. There was a recent span of maybe 2 months where the blob out light would pop up like every other week. I cleaned the contacts with alcohol and I havent had the issue since.

Engine related CELs have come and gone. Its either this code or something related to a misfire.

Money and issues with wife's car have prevented me from doing anything really.

Wife was driving my car while iwas out of town and told me the EPC light came on and the car died afterwards but restarted and it was fine. I drove it around today and nothing happened except the CEL. I didn't have time to get it scanned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Before you collect your fresh Autoscan, go into each module and delete stored error codes. Many might be historic.
Drive it around a bit, and see what happens

Connect your laptop to the 'net, it will update your version of VCDS to the latest. Currently yours is downlevel

Then perform a fresh Autoscan and post here? (or in the Ross-Tech private forum)


----------

